
Intel kills Kaby Lake G, vows to offer drivers for five years - jmsflknr
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3444897/intel-kills-kaby-lake-g-vows-to-offer-drivers-for-five-years.html
======
MeteOzturk
Why wouldn't this solution make sense for apple? They seem to be bound to
Intel for processors, they practically hate Nvidia and they are fans of
smaller highly integrated products?

